# Favorite Gaunt's Ghosts Book



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys, topics on fav characters and books have been discussed, so i decided to get into specifics, seeing as GG is my favorite series, i decided to ask you guys which of the books is your fave, and why!?k: 

forgot to add, my favorite is Ghostmaker, with First and Only close behind, i liked "The founding" arc the best.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Got to say the first one due to the fact that it was the openibg book that set the scene for a great series


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Shouldn't this be in the Black Library Section? Anyhow, my favourite novel is torn between Guns Of Tanith (You know what I mean if you have read it all the way through) and Traitor General (MkVenner + Daemons = Badassiest scene ever) Yet they are all excellent in the long term, and I cannot think of once that I forced myself through or didn't enjoy. Heres to Salvations Reach!:drinks:


----------



## demdaemonprince (Feb 17, 2010)

Sanguine Rain said:


> Hey guys, topics on fav characters and books have been discussed, so i decided to get into specifics, seeing as GG is my favorite series,
> 
> 
> it's my favorite series too, but why did you put blood pact and not only in death when blood pact DOESNT feature that awesome near-last stand of the ghosts, plus all of that cool horror story stuff, like blood running from walls and a giant demon worm beneath the floorboards?


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn i forgot one? sorry did not notice...anyways ghostmaker had some crazy scenes i.e mkoll killing a dred, larkin and the angel...


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Has to be Traitor General---"Gereon Resists!"


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

That's a difficult one. And I seem to be missing " The Iron Star " too, but I vote for the First.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry to be the guy to say "None" but I do plan on picking up _The Founding_ soon. One of my friends had highly recommended the Gaunts Ghosts series. Funny thing is that hes never played 40k and only reads the books just because he thoroughly enjoys Dan Abnett's books.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

My favorite is book is Sabbat Martyr. However, my favorite scene is when Larkin encouters the Saint (angel) in Ghostmaker. Of course then there's Honor Guard...which has the best action/fight sequences in the series i feel. Maybe its just the fact they were on Heroder, the home planet of the Saint, and 

the whole running of the trinket to the podium at the end of the causway. And the last guy having to endure the "nine holy wounds" before placing it on the altar. that was fucking awesome. 


CP


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

has to be Only in death that book was kick ass i carnt comment on blood packt or morning star as i havent read those yet, but dans books are just getting better and better.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I voted for Necropolis. Its been a long time since I've read them and i stoped at about Sabbat Martyr, so I don't know about the newest ones. Anyways I remember that one the most and the flanking charge by the tank general, Grizmund I think, was awesome. Plus Guant executing the Lord Govener and taking over the whole operation was great.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't like Bloodpact much.. just wasn't my thing for some reason.. I LOVED The Armour of Contempt.. the whole 'haunted mansion' feel was VERY good.. it had me glued to the pages.
And the scene from Ghostmaker where Larkin meets the Angel is very awesome yes.


----------



## Jeanms_247 (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the series, but I dunno, the last one doesn't seem as epic as the other ones. Might be the smaller scale but I think Abnett got lazy on that one


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

ah man the last one is my fave but it is closely followed by armour of contempt!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Has to be Sabbat Martyr- dealing with Assassins, getting Kolea (I think that's his name) back, losing more than 1 main character for various reasons (death, psyker, reassigned), and the conclusion to the murderer story arc.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Blood Pact surprised me, a very nice change of pace from the rest of the gut-wrenching action that he puts into his stories. I liked it in the sense that it was a covert style novel. Lots of espionage and secrecy. In my opinion it was a great book. 

CP


----------

